# COD 4 Map Pack..........



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

As title where can I get this???????? it was meant to be released in April but I can't see it on the Playstation Store 

John


----------



## Neil (Apr 14, 2008)

Its still available from the playstation store as far as I know

Thats where I downloaded my map pack from


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Neil said:


> Its still available from the playstation store as far as I know
> 
> Thats where I downloaded my map pack from


Thanks :thumb: maybe coz I looked from my PC and not via the PS3  is it still £6
Really need to get these, fed up getting kicked out of games due to not having the map pack 

John


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

6.99 i think john :thumb:


----------

